# BMW Committed to MegaCity Electric Car Launch in 2013



## swenrac (May 22, 2010)

News Bot said:


> MegaCity electric car seen as revolutionising vehicle production.
> 
> More...


In the meantime, Audi got a reply - the electric A2 is considered the main competitor for the BMW's model.

Cheers!


----------



## rybeshechka (May 25, 2010)

easy and fast way to buy a salvage car at autoauctions here https://www.easyexport.us/resell/?a_aid=4bead9a1c1367


----------



## swenrac (May 22, 2010)

rybeshechka said:


> easy and fast way to buy a salvage car at autoauctions here https://www.easyexport.us/resell/?a_aid=4bead9a1c1367


----------

